# Love to know what you guys think...



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

So sweet! I'd take 'em all, but Mr. Green looks like a pro in his stance... (But I know nothing about this kind of thing)


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not an expert but find them beautiful pups.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I think they're all just perfect!! But I agree with Celeigh, Mr. Green looks like he's got the pose down to a T. Are one of these sweet fluffballs yours?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you kidding me?????  : :wave: Ummmm... I have ZERO expertise, just think those are the cutest puppies!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no expertise, but for some reason I love Mr. No Color!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

All I can say is they are beautiful and what I wouldn't give to be surroundedby them smelloing all that puppy breath.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think my favorite is Mr Green and but I would take any of them in a heartbeat. Just imagine all those cuties coming at you full romp to play.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

no expertise from me,but love Mr.Yellow.Is he the smallest one? Cuddly furballs!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Seeing their little tails being pulled straight out made me laugh it was so cute.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They are all GORGEOUS, but I really like Mr. Red.

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

olik said:


> no expertise from me,but love Mr.Yellow.Is he the smallest one? Cuddly furballs!!


Yes, he is.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr. No Color looks like he has a nice short muzzle and broad forehead _ I want one!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Adriennelane said:


> I have no expertise, but for some reason I love Mr. No Color!


 
Same with me, not sure why.
Anyhow, pups look all very healthy and cute to me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Mr. No Color and Summer. : )

But personality is more important to me.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm thinking...show me a puppy and listen to me whine about how much I want them all.

I don't have an expert eye...I just see cute, cute, cute, cute, cute, cute, cute. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No expertise here, but I couldn't possibly choose. They're all fantastic.... I'd be a proud owner of ANY of them.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I think they're all gorgeous! But there's something about Summer that catches my eye.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

I like *SUMMER *the best


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Could not possibly choose - send them all to me! Very very cute pups!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I always like to take stacked photos of the puppies starting around 5 weeks old until they go home, it's nice to be able to watch them change week to week. It's definitely hard to really tell conformation from a photo, since you can't actually feel the puppies shoulders, etc. But I've always found it beneficial and help with our final evaluation of the litter. Miss "Summer" will hopefully be going into a show home if she continues to mature well. Fingers crossed! :crossfing


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max says they all look like he'd really like to play with them. 

Max says that about almost every puppy he sees, so you can't really tell much from that.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

So cute. I think I would have to take no color or red. I love the tilted head. Dare to be different!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gotta love puppy pictures. What an equally matched litter. They would be impossible to tell apart without their colored markings.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I know nothing about stacking, conformation (not more than 4 legs, right?) but I'm all into cute, warm and fuzzy. I'd take all of them.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't belive I almost missed this thread. I like them all!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm no expert either, but htye are CUTE as all get out!! 

I like Mr. No Color, and Mr. Green and Mr.Red...now where are the misses? Or were there no females in this litter?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I'm no expert either, but htye are CUTE as all get out!!
> 
> I like Mr. No Color, and Mr. Green and Mr.Red...now where are the misses? Or were there no females in this litter?


One female - "Summer"


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they have very nice heads and look as though the have nice stops. The toplines and tail sets look good. Pigment and ear sets and size look good too. I think shoulders and fronts are too hard to tell by photos only on puppies this young. Look as though they have nice bend of stiffles and decently lengthed hocks. Who are they out of? Mind you this isn't hands on. I cannot wait to see older photos they look great!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> I think they have very nice heads and look as though the have nice stops. The toplines and tail sets look good. I think shoulders and fronts are too hard to tell by photos only on puppies this young. Look as though they have nice bend of stiffles and decently lengthed hocks. Who are they out of? Mind you this isn't hands on. I cannot wait to see older photos they look great!


Here's the litter pedigree:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=274540


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I really like Nitro he is talented in many areas! Cute bitch as well. Good lick with them!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you're planning on showing Summer. She was my pick! LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

At this point i like Mr. Green & Summer ( 1st pick) It'll be nice to follow them along...nice puppies!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kara
where are those babies???!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, we need updates!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

they remind me of those little girls that they get all "adulted up" for pageants


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Gone to their new homes!  Mr. Green ended up being pick of the boys, so him and Summer will be starting their show career in the Fall. 

Here's a pic of Mr. Green his first day home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So adorable and gorgeous!
Can we see pics of Summer?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wahoooo i was right!!!!!!!!!!!! he's gorgeous!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> wahoooo i was right!!!!!!!!!!!! he's gorgeous!


 What made you pick those two over the others?? I have a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## AutumnMS (Jun 30, 2008)

They are soooo adorable! I think they are all perfect!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How are Mr. Green and Summer coming along? Do they have their grown up names yet?


----------

